# Need a really unusual girls name



## darcie

Please help me find an unusual girls name, I've seen loads but none me and oh agree on. Any help appreciated x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Unusual names I like at the moment are:

Coralie
Sydney
Dorothy 
Ophelia 

Probably loads and loads more lol but I can't think right now. 

Some people think my youngest daughters name is unusual (Thora) but I think it's just more old fashioned. I love it though.


----------



## Ruby2013

Ffion
Seren
Paisley
Tia


----------



## daneuse27

Juniper


----------



## darcie

How do you pronounce ffion? X


----------



## JJKCB

why do you need an unusual name, shouldn't you find a name you love no matter how popular or unusual it is?


----------



## cherrylips100

Astra, Ingrid, Isadora, Halo, Geneva, Clodagh, Mara.


----------



## darcie

JJKCB said:


> why do you need an unusual name, shouldn't you find a name you love no matter how popular or unusual it is?

I've never found a popular name I like and I don't want there to be 4 other children in the class with the same name. Just personal opinion really I like names that are a bit different


----------



## wannabemomy37

Some suggestions:

Amberlyn Brett Bianca Cameryn Camillia Deserai Elliot Florence Gianna Genevieve Harper Jezerai Janessa Kyla Kyra Mikaelyn McKenna Noela/Nolah Neveyah Ophelia Priscilla Paisley Penelope Quinn Rhyleigh Rhiannon Rylan Rosabella Seraphine Taleah Theodora Veronica Vanessa Zarah Zaeda


----------



## Shabutie

Everyone comments on hoiw unusual my daughters name is, and how pretty too.

Its Amara.


----------



## Junemummy2

Ffion = fee-on ! 

My little girl is Everley, we get a lot of comments on her nMe . 

Persephone ? - (pronounced: pers-eff-on-eee)


----------



## darcie

Everley is on my list, such a pretty name x


----------



## PugLuvAh

I almost never hear the name Wren


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

PugLuvAh said:


> I almost never hear the name Wren

Ooh I like that, that's gorgeous!! 

I love Kendra but my hubby isn't keen.


----------



## LittleMinx

We like Danika, but its doesn't fit for us.. :(


----------



## Ruby2013

darcie said:


> How do you pronounce ffion? X

Fee-on x


----------



## darcie

Mrsband it's hard to agree on a name isn't it x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Leilani
Avaya
Brooklyn
Genevieve
Starr
Ainsley
Willow
Harlow
Aislyn
Harmony
Felicia
Giavana
Annika
Vivienne
Nova
Vienna
Sequoia
Jasmine
Luna
Olive
Lacey
Larissa
Trinity

I LOVE Everly!


----------



## Junemummy2

darcie said:


> Everley is on my list, such a pretty name x

It is- I absolutely adore it and it suits her cheeky little self so much! 

It's very pretty and you can adjust spelling to however it suits. We chose Everley so ppl pronounce it properly as it's kinda said how it's spelt although ppl still struggle! And a lot think her name is Evelyn and I misspelt it! Ha!


----------



## Sweetpea28

I have an uncommon name, it's Tanith (as in Tan-ith like 'with' without the W) I get quite a few comments about it (mostly good ones) :flower:


----------



## ShootinStarz

I wouldnt call it unusual myself but my second daughter is called Morgana. People always comment on it but it suits her perfectly. 

Again not unusual but you dont hear my name too often, Naomi. 

Congrats on your news hon!!


----------



## darcie

Morgana isn't one I've heard before very pretty, I think sometimes in depends where your from to what's popular and what's a bit more unusual.
Thank you x


----------



## alibaba24

I dont think its all that unusual but every always comments on how they never hear the name my DD's called Rosalie


----------



## slg76

cherrylips100 said:


> Astra, Ingrid, Isadora, Halo, Geneva, Clodagh, Mara.

I like Geneva, pretty. I have a friend who's daughter is named Hadley which I think is cute. Delaney?


----------



## Paperhearts

I knew a girl named Tralaina and always thought it was cool.

If this baby was a girl he would have been called Eiley. ;)


----------



## CloverMouse

Aquel (could go by Kelly)
Ah-kel


----------



## boobee

Junemummy2 said:


> Ffion = fee-on !
> 
> My little girl is Everley, we get a lot of comments on her nMe .
> 
> Persephone ? - (pronounced: pers-eff-on-eee)

Everly is also on our short list :D


----------



## MUMOF5

Everley is gorgeous, out of the question for us though as we have an Evie already and out surname is lee :(

Other suggestions of unusual names I've heard:
Eden
Gifty
Shani (pronounced shaynie)
Monroe
Presley
Leni
Elodie
Pearl (not so unusual but not used much)
Lyric
Estella


----------



## JillieBean

I teach preschool so I hear a lot unusual names...
My favorite this year is *"Selah" [say-luh]*
I also have an Amaia, which is kind of like Maya with an "Uh" in front. 
Then there's Aniyah, which basically rhymes with Amaia... very confusing! But Aniyah must be getting popular because there's another 2 in the school.

In another class there's an "Illiana", but could be spelled Iliana, or Ileana, which I think is a rare Italian name. Pretty.


----------



## darcie

Hadley is also on my list and Eiley x


----------



## Kiki1993

Sanika, Amelie, Bailey, Teigan, Natalia, Wesley, Tilly, Matilde, Indie, Lilah, Layla


----------



## wristwatch24

I teach a girl called Serica which I think is pretty. 

Aurora is an established name but not used a lot. Another one I've really started liking is Cecily (sorta like the place Sicily but with a SEH sound at the beginning).

My daughter's name is Daphne which is also not unusual but isn't common, either.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wren
Everley
Aurelia
Paisley
Eden


----------



## Pixie19

I love the name Nirvana for a girl, OH likes it but is too worried about what other people think and because everyone we know dislikes it we cant use it :nope:


----------



## SjandPeanut

wristwatch24 said:


> I teach a girl called Serica which I think is pretty.
> 
> Aurora is an established name but not used a lot. Another one I've really started liking is Cecily (sorta like the place Sicily but with a SEH sound at the beginning).
> 
> My daughter's name is Daphne which is also not unusual but isn't common, either.

My daughter is Aurora.

I love juniper ( jinny as a nick name) Ophelia, Astrid and Aurelia.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Felicity is pretty and not common.. At least not where I live.


----------



## firsttimemaman

My daughter's name is Adlee. If she gets a sister this time around, her name will be either:
Everley
Mattea
Farrah
Avaya

Going to keep looking at this post though. Love unusual names!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I always liked Fallon. I went to grade school with one and never heard the name since.


----------



## claudinator

xx Emily xx said:


> Wren
> Everley
> Aurelia
> Paisley
> Eden

I heart wren!
I love the name everly when we go again and if it's a girl it'll be willow, everly hart I think it sounds romantic


----------



## LisaDanielle

Emerson
Harper
Dahlia
Gaia


----------



## LisaDanielle

Oh, also Ilaria (my niece's name). I think it is gorgeous, and had never heard it before.


----------



## discoclare

Zinnia
Xanthia
Sanchia
Lois
Junie
Azalea
Kitty
Bronte
Havana
Oona
Maeva
Thea
Thandie
Suki
Wanda
Avina
Iona
Coral
Aurelie
Hester
Araminta
Pixie
Xenia
Picabo
Raffaela
Missy
Athena
Theadora
Verona
Elliana
Elodie
Callia


----------



## littleone1993

Aurelia
Cassia
Aramintia
Alaina
Geneva
Genevieve
Helia
Poppaea
Noemia
Amodia
Adamaris
Callista


I love Roman names so that's where the influence is! One of our girls names is Allivia (only 48 registered births since 1880!)


----------



## OpheliaVY

My name is Vanessa Ophelia so I got hit with the double wammy of unusual names. lol 

If I have a girl her name will be one of the following:

Juliet
Ophelia
Juliet Ophelia

I'm not sure if I want to use the together or which one I'd prefer to use over the other with no middle name. Hard decision! 

I also love Wren and Everly. It's only a matter of time before these unusual names are common. lol


----------



## darcie

How do you pronounce Ophelia? Is wren pronounced how it's spelt? X


----------



## darcie

How do you pronounce Allivia? Is iT like Olivia? X


----------



## OpheliaVY

darcie said:


> How do you pronounce Ophelia? Is wren pronounced how it's spelt? X

Oh-feel-ya (but I'm from the south and have a country accent) I've also heard it pronounced Oh-feel-e-uh.


----------



## Pinga

Persephonie
Cecylia 
Lucia 
Wren 
Alba 
Indigo 
Aubrey 
Isla 
Ottilia (o-TEE-lee-ah) 
Ottilie (o-TEE-lee-&#601;) 
Imogene 
Theia 
Ophelia (Effie) 
Arwen 
Éowyn ( Ay-oh-wen) 
Mabel 
Tula 
Sienna 
Mauve 
Winona 
Luna 
Emerald


----------



## mordygordy

Brinley
Priya
Keeley
Evanthe
Amahlia
Evanna
Callee
Rosabel
Aveya
Oh and my name which I have always loved
Alena- A-len (rhymes with hen)- uh


----------



## darcie

I like Aurielia x


----------



## Kmb007

I love the names:

Emberly
Everleigh
Lylianna ( Lie-lee-ana)
Khaleesi (Game of thrones, haha)
Leora
Skylynn

So many more, but I am tired and drawing a blank at the moment.


----------



## wamommy

LittleMinx said:


> We like Danika, but its doesn't fit for us.. :(

This is my daughter's name, but spelled Danica (dan-ih-kuh), and we call her Nica (Nee-kuh). It's turned out to fit her so well. 

I'm loving some of these unique names! We're team yellow, so I better start my list soon. :D


----------



## Smashley780

I really like Nova for a girl. Wren is really nice! I had a friend who named her little girl Oveya, although I can't remember how she spelled it.


----------



## Smashley780

Also really like Cinder


----------



## shepl923

My 2 girls are called Laney Rosalie and Aria Avery and I'm always getting people say how unusual they are. Suppose it depends where you are from but I've never met anyone else with those names xxx


----------



## TTCaWee1

We chose Eliana Rae for our baby due in April. We are going to call her Ellie for short. I've never met anyone with either name so I'd say its unique. I've always liked the name Harlow but didn't know how to use it


----------



## capegirl7

We are naming our daughter Emery. Our dd1 is Kendall


----------



## c.m.c

Paperhearts said:


> I knew a girl named Tralaina and always thought it was cool.
> 
> If this baby was a girl he would have been called Eiley. ;)



Do you pronounce this eye lee or eee lee??

I read a book years and years ago with an Irish name that sounded like this and I loved it


----------



## Lucy139

Avaya

Yvalia 

Kiana

Luna

Taja 

Maelie

Milliana 

Eden 

Elodie

Farris (a boys name but it works very well on a little girl I know ) 

Fallon


----------



## LittleMinx

wamommy said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> We like Danika, but its doesn't fit for us.. :(
> 
> This is my daughter's name, but spelled Danica (dan-ih-kuh), and we call her Nica (Nee-kuh). It's turned out to fit her so well.
> 
> I'm loving some of these unique names! We're team yellow, so I better start my list soon. :DClick to expand...

We've decided to go for Danica Grace if this baby is a girl :thumbup: nothing else seemed right as I adore the name so much. Xx


----------



## darcie

I'm adding loads to my list I'm hoping she comes out and something just clicks! With my first two I was so much more prepared with names. Eiley is on my list I would pronounce it eye-lee x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Talitha
Eloise
Cherise

I've got a Calista and I've not come across another one


----------



## LunarSpoon

I'm working on selling my DH on Story for a little girl. My faves thus far are:

Theia (Tay-uh)

Poppy

Elliot (Ellie for short)

Story 

Kirby (a family name)


----------



## 2have4kids

wannabemomy37 said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> Amberlyn Brett Bianca Cameryn Camillia Deserai Elliot Florence Gianna Genevieve Harper Jezerai Janessa Kyla Kyra Mikaelyn McKenna Noela/Nolah Neveyah Ophelia Priscilla Paisley Penelope Quinn Rhyleigh Rhiannon Rylan Rosabella Seraphine Taleah Theodora Veronica Vanessa Zarah Zaeda

I love McKenna, Mikaelyn, Quinn, and Zarah:thumbup:
...can't stand Ophelia!:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Keely
Lyra
Quinn
Adena
Kenna
Elwyn
Azure
Zephyr
Zelda
Terra
Gaia
Nova
Aveline
Jade
Ember
Isla


----------



## mod19

Laken (my personal favorite)
Emberlyn (my friend named her daughter this, thought it was a neat name, calls her Ember for short)
Adalina or Adaline (Liney for short)
Micah (more popular for a boy name, but I like for a girl)
Kathlin (heard it at work the other day and liked it)


----------



## KalonKiki

My favorite name is Nerina, but DF hates it so unfortunately I don't think I'll ever get to use it.
My name is also very unique, it's Keely. :D


----------



## GingerPanda

KalonKiki said:


> My favorite name is Nerina, but DF hates it so unfortunately I don't think I'll ever get to use it.
> My name is also very unique, it's Keely. :D

I love that name, so that's why I had it on that list. But I'll never get to use it, as it's my cousin's name. :)


----------



## sue_88

Nemaya
Lincoln
Rayne
Samara


----------



## staycb01

I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)


----------



## darcie

My list is getting longer but don't know if that's a good thing it should probably be getting shorter by now x


----------



## LunarSpoon

staycb01 said:


> I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)

Ooh, Novily is really pretty! 

I was just sending an email to a client in California and realized I have never met someone with the name California... "Cali" for short? I think it's kind of cute!


----------



## JJKCB

LunarSpoon said:


> staycb01 said:
> 
> 
> I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)
> 
> Ooh, Novily is really pretty!
> 
> I was just sending an email to a client in California and realized I have never met someone with the name California... "Cali" for short? I think it's kind of cute!Click to expand...

there was a big thing about that last year... it made the top of all the stupid baby name lists after someone registered their child as California

its rivals in the boys catagories included:

ESPN
Hamburger
and
Ball


----------



## mod19

JJKCB said:


> LunarSpoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staycb01 said:
> 
> 
> I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)
> 
> Ooh, Novily is really pretty!
> 
> I was just sending an email to a client in California and realized I have never met someone with the name California... "Cali" for short? I think it's kind of cute!Click to expand...
> 
> there was a big thing about that last year... it made the top of all the stupid baby name lists after someone registered their child as California
> 
> its rivals in the boys catagories included:
> 
> ESPN
> Hamburger
> and
> BallClick to expand...

Lmao WHAT?!?! I can kinda see California... not for me but OK, everyone has their own tastes, but omg ESPN isn't even a name! Its an acronym! Hamburger...well...no, just no. You have to really HATE your child to name then that. And ball, well I just don't get it...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

amberlyn reminds ne of anne boleyn lol


----------



## alibaba24

mod19 said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunarSpoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staycb01 said:
> 
> 
> I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)
> 
> Ooh, Novily is really pretty!
> 
> I was just sending an email to a client in California and realized I have never met someone with the name California... "Cali" for short? I think it's kind of cute!Click to expand...
> 
> there was a big thing about that last year... it made the top of all the stupid baby name lists after someone registered their child as California
> 
> its rivals in the boys catagories included:
> 
> ESPN
> Hamburger
> and
> BallClick to expand...
> 
> Lmao WHAT?!?! I can kinda see California... not for me but OK, everyone has their own tastes, but omg ESPN isn't even a name! Its an acronym! Hamburger...well...no, just no. You have to really HATE your child to name then that. And ball, well I just don't get it...Click to expand...


I just don't understand :wacko: unbelievable


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

my friends daughter is Iliyithia x


----------



## JJKCB

mod19 said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunarSpoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staycb01 said:
> 
> 
> I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)
> 
> Ooh, Novily is really pretty!
> 
> I was just sending an email to a client in California and realized I have never met someone with the name California... "Cali" for short? I think it's kind of cute!Click to expand...
> 
> there was a big thing about that last year... it made the top of all the stupid baby name lists after someone registered their child as California
> 
> its rivals in the boys catagories included:
> 
> ESPN
> Hamburger
> and
> BallClick to expand...
> 
> Lmao WHAT?!?! I can kinda see California... not for me but OK, everyone has their own tastes, but omg ESPN isn't even a name! Its an acronym! Hamburger...well...no, just no. You have to really HATE your child to name then that. And ball, well I just don't get it...Click to expand...

lol I know, ESPN was the most common with like 9 registered births :wacko: its apparently after a sports channel but pronounced Aspen (ass-pen) :wacko:


----------



## mod19

JJKCB said:


> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunarSpoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staycb01 said:
> 
> 
> I heard the girl name Novily for the 1st time this week and thought it was very pretty :)
> 
> Ooh, Novily is really pretty!
> 
> I was just sending an email to a client in California and realized I have never met someone with the name California... "Cali" for short? I think it's kind of cute!Click to expand...
> 
> there was a big thing about that last year... it made the top of all the stupid baby name lists after someone registered their child as California
> 
> its rivals in the boys catagories included:
> 
> ESPN
> Hamburger
> and
> BallClick to expand...
> 
> Lmao WHAT?!?! I can kinda see California... not for me but OK, everyone has their own tastes, but omg ESPN isn't even a name! Its an acronym! Hamburger...well...no, just no. You have to really HATE your child to name then that. And ball, well I just don't get it...Click to expand...
> 
> lol I know, ESPN was the most common with like 9 registered births :wacko: its apparently after a sports channel but pronounced Aspen (ass-pen) :wacko:Click to expand...


Yeah ESPN is a very popular sports channel here in the states...but really? Why not incorporate the name of a favorite player rather than a TV channel? Aspen is also a city here in Colorado. If you're going to pronounce it as Aspen then why not use "Aspen"? 

What is this world coming to


----------



## _Anya_

Daria
Camilla
Ester
Esme


----------

